# New Aristo 2-8-0 question



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

On the center of the deck of the pilot on the new Aristo consolidation is a molded on object that I haven't the faintest idea what it is. Anyone know? I'm thinking of removing it for my S.P. conversion.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Could it possibly be "representing" the access to the pivot bearing for the lead truck?


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

That sounds like a representation of the top of the spring ass'y for the pilot truck. On the prototype, this part is attached to the truck frame with swing links, causing the truck to "steer" the engine into curves. 

Larry


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

These are generally called Bissel posts, and are a critical part in the front suspension. They need to be carefully adjusted and lubricated, for as Larry stated, they sort of steer the front drivers into the curve- on the prototype. 
jonathan/EMw


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

That does sound like the answer. There must have been different types because I don't see one that looks like that on the S.P. photos that I have. There is something there but I can't find a good pilot photo.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Went looking for photos but no luck. I know the ones on S.P.'s class C-9 Baldwin locos did not look like the one on the Aristo model but thats about it.

http://espee.railfan.net/sp_steam-index.html


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

You might want to try to contact the California State Railroad Museum in Sacramento. They might have erection drawings for that Consolidation. Worth a try anyway.









I know when I was up there they had a library of drawings available. That was a few years ago.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Paul,

I see something on #2781 nose?

Michael


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Michael,
I saw that photo. In fact 2781 is one of the road numbers I'm doing . The other is 2803. Just can't tell from the photo what it really looks like. 
Just know it is different than the model.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Maybe these will help; I see two styles...




























First example appears to be a round top, the others flatter.
Perhaps they canned them for protection.

John


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
That last picture is the clearest I have seen. Not a C-9 but then again I'm not trying to do a rivet counter model,just make them look more S.P. with vandy tenders. I could cut down the one on the model to look more like the photo.


----------

